# MV Iberic 1974



## Tom Bowis (Apr 30, 2008)

Any one out there from the Iberic in 1974/5


----------



## stequantum (Apr 18, 2008)

Travel Shaw saville was on it in 1972 great ship New zealand and back via durban and capetown


----------

